# Complaints about moderation



## Shaun (5 Jan 2012)

I've updated the site guidelines to add a procedure for making complaints about the site moderation - simply *contact me directly with your complaint* via personal conversation (Inbox), email (forums@cyclechat.net), or the site contact form.

All moderation actions are logged so include useful details such as dates, times, links to threads or posts that will help me review the complaint and give me an outline of what you feel the problem is.

Any publicly posted complaints will be locked as there is nothing the membership can do to address them and the opinions of uninvolved parties just serves to make dealing with complaints more difficult.

Please also refrain from making personal remarks towards moderators and give me time to consider your complaint (_I run CC in my spare time so might not always be able to respond straight away - please be patient_).

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## Riding in Circles (5 Jan 2012)

Your house, your rules, I think you do a sterling job.


----------



## pubrunner (6 Jan 2012)

Catrike UK said:


> Your house, your rules, I think you do a sterling job.


 
I agree, when things are great - which is 99% of the time, people say nowt; it is only the other 1% that they'll actually comment on. This is a great forum, with many members; there will, inevitably, be conflicts and misunderstandings . . . . . . . just like in a pub 

As Catrike has mentioned, 'you do a sterling job' and exhibit great tact, diplomacy & patience whilst doing so - *very few* on this forum could do likewise. (I'd have strangled some of them, ages ago )


----------



## steve52 (6 Jan 2012)

Your house, your rules, I think you do a sterling job. +1​


----------



## yello (6 Jan 2012)

Are forums becoming like some sports? Talking back, arguing with the ref, questioning the decisions, etc.

Play the game - the ref's decision is final!


----------



## mangaman (6 Jan 2012)

yello said:


> Are forums becoming like some sports? Talking back, arguing with the ref, questioning the decisions, etc.
> 
> Play the game - the ref's decision is final!


 
Fair enough - and I agree, of course, that Shaun does a great job as do the Mods.

But I think if they think something to be unnacceptable, a polite request to stop on the thread is in order - so we all know.

A shouty threat - if that becomes needed - should be done via PM so we can't all see it.


----------



## pubrunner (6 Jan 2012)

mangaman said:


> Fair enough - and I agree, of course, that Shaun does a great job as do the Mods.
> 
> But I think if they think something to be unnacceptable, a polite request to stop on the thread is in order - so we all know.
> 
> A shouty threat - if that becomes needed - should be done via PM *so we can't all see it*.


 
Isn't it better if we* can* see ? In order that we might 'learn' by example, just what is acceptable ?


----------



## Shaun (6 Jan 2012)

There are different actions we can take depending on a situation. Most of the modding on CC is fairly low level stuff but we can't have a "rule" for every situation and sometimes people may feel the modding hasn't been fair and they want to complain. I've no problem with that, but we've never really formalised the process of just _how_ to complain, so I wanted to let people know how I'd prefer to handle it.

Public disucssions about individual modding actions can produce reactive comments from uninvolved members that can inflame and skew the original complaint and make it difficult for me to address it. A PM or email simply allows me some time and space to review the complaint, talk to people, and make an assessment without being under pressure to "answer".

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (6 Jan 2012)

Personally I think Shaun should just be sacked... let him get on with his life rather than spending it all in here dealing with us lot.


----------



## ttcycle (6 Jan 2012)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> Personally I think Shaun should just be sacked... let him get on with his life rather than spending it all in here dealing with us lot.


I know what you mean, he's such a bore...cyclechat this, cyclechat that !


----------



## Shaun (6 Jan 2012)

You can't sack me - I'm the only one who knows where the red button for the secret pie, chocolate and beer dispensing device is ...


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jan 2012)




----------



## Shaun (6 Jan 2012)

... very good!!


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jan 2012)

I've just noticed that you have removed the moderators' 'scrolls'! I saw the post where you listed the mods but didn't see any mention of this change. I think it is probably a good idea because, otherwise, it is hard to treat them as ordinary members, which is what they are most of the time when posting.


----------



## ttcycle (6 Jan 2012)

Admin said:


> You can't sack me - I'm the only one who knows where the red button for the secret pie, chocolate and beer dispensing device is ...


Well, you've been talking about this for years...never seen any of it. I reckon it either lies or you've been having many midnight feasts!


----------



## Shaun (6 Jan 2012)

ttcycle said:


> Well, you've been talking about this for years...never seen any of it. I reckon it either lies or you've been having many midnight feasts!


 
Well, okay, I give in ... I'll tell you ... it's right next to the biscuit and cake tins in my kitchen (which are being regularly dusted for fingerprints by Mrs. Admin to make sure I'm not going in them.  ).


----------



## phil_hg_uk (6 Jan 2012)

ColinJ said:


> I've just noticed that you have removed the moderators' 'scrolls'! I saw the post where you listed the mods but didn't see any mention of this change. I think it is probably a good idea because, otherwise, it is hard to treat them as ordinary members, which is what they are most of the time when posting.


 
But there is still a bit on the front page that says *Staff Online Now* and shows who they are anyway


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jan 2012)

phil_hg_uk said:


> But there is still a bit on the front page that says *Staff Online Now* and shows who they are anyway


True, but I usually move through CycleChat by following alerts (like the one I just got when you quoted me) or by searching for New Posts so I don't see the front page very often.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (6 Jan 2012)

ColinJ said:


> True, but I usually move through CycleChat by following alerts (like the one I just got when you quoted me) or by searching for New Posts so I don't see the front page very often.


 
But what I meant was why remove the banners telling you who is a mod only to show them on the front page anyway


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jan 2012)

phil_hg_uk said:


> But what I meant was why remove the banners telling you who is a mod only to show them on the front page anyway


And what I meant was that it wasn't a return to the old days of unnamed mods - as you pointed out, the information is still available elsewhere - but we don't need to be reminded about it every single time they post.


----------



## MossCommuter (6 Jan 2012)

ColinJ said:


> And what I meant was that it wasn't a return to the old days of unnamed mods - as you pointed out, the information is still available elsewhere - but we don't need to be reminded about it every single time they post.


I _would_ like to be reminded every single time they post


----------



## Fran143 (6 Jan 2012)

MossCommuter said:


> I _would_ like to be reminded every single time they post


 
You are just weird!


----------



## MossCommuter (6 Jan 2012)




----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (6 Jan 2012)

I'm a Mod and so's my Wife.





(Not strictly accurate)


----------



## Fran143 (6 Jan 2012)

A mod as in.....funny hair-do and a moped?

Edit:

Tight jeans....braces and a white t-shirt....or just a mod?


----------



## Shaun (6 Jan 2012)

<Hands out green fishtail parka's>

All together now ... "We are the ..."


----------



## TheDoctor (6 Jan 2012)

Can someone remind me how the dance goes?


----------



## irw (6 Jan 2012)

TheDoctor said:


> Can someone remind me how the dance goes?


 
 It's just a jump to the left....

Oh, hang on, wrong forum!


----------



## Archie_tect (6 Jan 2012)

Mods rode scooters...


----------



## ufkacbln (7 Jan 2012)

Archie_tect said:


> Mods rode scooters...


----------



## Archie_tect (7 Jan 2012)

Far too advanced C!!


----------



## ufkacbln (7 Jan 2012)

Archie_tect said:


> Far too advanced C!!


Sorry, it this better?


----------



## Archie_tect (7 Jan 2012)

Bit quick...


----------



## postman (10 Jan 2012)

You need some of these.No finger prints.More chocolate and more bisquits.No prints ok gov.


----------



## Jezston (12 Jan 2012)

Probably get shot down for sticking my neck out over this but - may I ask why the instructions for reporting moderators appears just as moderator status gets hidden again? May I ask the reasoning for this as I've never been on a forum before where moderators are not clearly labelled.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Jan 2012)

Moderator status has not been hidden at all.
List of moderators is *HERE.*
And those that are online 'now' are shown on the front page


----------



## Jezston (12 Jan 2012)

I'm talking about more about the little flag on the avatar that was there until last week. What was wrong with that?


----------



## Shaun (12 Jan 2012)

Jezston said:


> I'm talking about more about the little flag on the avatar that was there until last week. What was wrong with that?


 
I removed the labels because people were treating posts that moderators were making as "moderator" posts, rather then simply viewing them as personal posts by fellow CC members (which is what the vast majority are!!).

The list is available for anyone to see who the moderators are and it would hopefully be obvious when a mod is posting in their capacity as a moderator, but if it isn't just ask the mod or me for clarification.

Shaun


----------



## Jezston (12 Jan 2012)

Admin said:


> I removed the labels because people were treating posts that moderators were making as "moderator" posts, rather then simply viewing them as personal posts by fellow CC members


 
I'm not sure I follow. Do you mean people were interpreting a moderator's comments as "this is the voice of the forum authority!" (so to speak) with the banner? If so I would argue if that was the effect it was having, and this was seen as negative in instances, then the effect is still there once a member recognises a user as a moderator.


----------



## Norm (12 Jan 2012)

You can 'argue' all you like, Jez, but a trial over more than a month showed enough people weren't able to make that separation and it had a profound impact on the way that many moderator's regular posts were interpreted.


----------



## Jezston (12 Jan 2012)

Norm said:


> You can 'argue' all you like, Jez, but a trial over more than a month showed enough people weren't able to make that separation and it had a profound impact on the way that many moderator's regular posts were interpreted.


 
I'm not saying I disagree with that, and I'm not trying to be confrontational.

If you could elaborate on what impact it had that will help me understand.


----------



## Shaun (12 Jan 2012)

Jezston said:


> If you could elaborate on what impact it had that will help me understand.


 
See here:



Admin said:


> I removed the labels because* people were treating posts that moderators were making as "moderator" posts, rather then simply viewing them as personal posts* by fellow CC members (*which is what the vast majority are!!*)


 
... just in case it wasn't clear the first time I posted it.

However, for clarification, the _impact_ of this was that moderators were not free to simply enjoy the forums the same as everyone else because their posts were being misinterpreted.


----------



## Fran143 (12 Jan 2012)

I do wish I could be interested in the whole who's a mod thing..........


----------



## YahudaMoon (12 Jan 2012)

I vote for Roger


----------



## rich p (13 Jan 2012)

YahudaMoon said:


> I vote for Roger


 

I won a race once and Roger gave out the prizes as a local landowner and celeb.

He said "Well done mate" and I said "Cheers Rog". I think it was a meeting of minds.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Jan 2012)

rich p said:


> I won a race once and Roger gave out the prizes as a local landowner and celeb.
> 
> He said "Well done mate" and I said "Cheers Rog". I think it was a meeting of minds.



Egg and spoon race, rich?


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Jan 2012)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Egg and spoon race, rich?


 Rog really said "And who are you? I really wanna know"


----------



## rich p (13 Jan 2012)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Egg and spoon race, rich?


 
That's far too close to the truth for my liking. Were you the back end of my pantomime hprse?


----------



## Speicher (13 Jan 2012)

Not the three-legged race then Rich?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Jan 2012)

rich p said:


> That's far too close to the truth for my liking. Were you the back end of my pantomime hprse?



My olfactory senses are yet to recover!


----------



## Lisa21 (14 Jan 2012)

Is it only me, or does anyone else feel like posting - to no one in particular - "just shut up and enjoy the forum.....without Shaun+his team to keep an eye on things it would soon become the sort of forum than I for one would not wish to be on. If I want to know who the Mods are its easy enough to check. But honestly im not that bothered, I just want to come on here and have a laugh (and sometimes good advice) with (mostly) lovely folk."


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Jan 2012)

Creep!


----------



## Speicher (15 Jan 2012)

Lisa21 said:


> Is it only me, or does anyone else feel like posting - to no one in particular - "just shut up and enjoy the forum.....without Shaun+his team to keep an eye on things it would soon become the sort of forum than I for one would not wish to be on. If I want to know who the Mods are its easy enough to check. But honestly im not that bothered, I just want to come on here and have a laugh (and sometimes good advice) with (mostly) lovely folk."


 
No, Lisa, is not just you. I would agree with the above post.


----------



## Shaun (15 Jan 2012)

The mods list is public and anyone can contact me directly if they wish to discuss a particular bit of moderation, so let's all get back to chattering.


----------

